
Show HN: Flask Extension for Developing Amazon Echo Skills - dontscale
http://flask-ask.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
dontscale
This differs from other Python frameworks like ask-alexa-py by being geared
towards HTTPS endpoint development.

ask-alexa-py is for Amazon Lambda.

A video tutorial on the github page shows how to setup ngrok for rapid app
development [https://github.com/johnwheeler/flask-
ask](https://github.com/johnwheeler/flask-ask)

